# 10 out of 10 for improvising haha



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

In these cold mornings you gotta do what you gotta do to keep those little piggies cosy!! :lol: :lol: :lol:










Warm weetabix does it for me!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

:lol: soooo cute


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww bless! :lol:


----------

